# Slower start up after switching to 7200 rpm HD



## gabevanlelyveld (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi,

I'm have a macbook pro with OS 10.6.7. I recently upgraded to a larger, faster HD (500gb, Western digital, 7200rpm, more stats below) and am experiencing slower start-up. It's not terrible. Maybe 60-90 seconds as opposed to 30-45 before, but it's enough to make me wonder if there isn't anything I can do to speed it back up.

I read about this happening to someone else but couldn't find the thread. Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks in advance, Gabe

More stats on HD:

WDC WD5000BEKT-60KA9T0:

Capacity:	500.11 GB (500,107,862,016 bytes)
Model:	WDC WD5000BEKT-60KA9T0 
Revision:	01.01A01
Serial Number: WD-WXG1AA0X0259
Native Command Queuing:	Yes
Queue Depth:	32
Removable Media:	No
Detachable Drive:	No
BSD Name:	disk0
Rotational Rate:	7200
Medium Type:	Rotational
Partition Map Type:	GPT (GUID Partition Table)
S.M.A.R.T. status:	Verified
Volumes:
Capacity:	209.7 MB (209,715,200 bytes)
Writable:	Yes
BSD Name:	disk0s1
Main:
Capacity:	499.76 GB (499,763,888,128 bytes)
Available:	357.63 GB (357,626,908,672 bytes)
Writable:	Yes
File System:	Journaled HFS+
BSD Name:	disk0s2
Mount Point:	/


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The drive may spin faster, but because it's larger, it takes longer to start from the disk, as it does a quick drive scan at boot up. Instead of shutting down, just put it to sleep.


----------



## gabevanlelyveld (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks. That makes sense. I would just put it to sleep but I use my laptop in multiple locations each day so I figure it's probably best to shut it down for transport.

Thanks again, Gabe


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Shut down doesn't protect anymore then sleep does. In both cases the hard drive is parked. I take my laptop all over, and only sleep it, and have no issues.


----------



## gabevanlelyveld (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks. That's good to know.
-Gabe


----------

